# 1000 Bunnies Rescued in Reno *UPDATE*



## naturestee (Mar 4, 2006)

This is just crazy!

http://network.bestfriends.org/greatbunnyrescue/news/1856.html

http://network.bestfriends.org/greatbunnyrescue/news/1903.html

:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 4, 2006)

Oh my goodness - - I sure wish I lived close enough to take 10 of them for an outdoor enclosure - that would be such fun to watch. I know that the does in my bedroom have their own "community" and they will sometimes allow a new doe in - and sometimes not. It is such fun to watch them together....I would think it would be so much fun to watch/interact with a family of 10.

Oh well - Art would SHOOT me....but I'm going to follow this and see how it goes!

Thanks for sharing.

Peg


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Mar 4, 2006)

Oh my poor lady, I am sure she did not expect people doing that. I find that cruel for people dumping them like that but watching them live their life like a wild in a fenced in yard is interesting. I really hope they can get them all separated and no more babies. I am sure Jen would take a handful if she had lived near by.


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Mar 16, 2006)

Holy smokes, that's a lot of buns! :shock:

Ellie


----------



## Bunny B. (Mar 22, 2006)

Awww,

That is so sad about all the dead baby bunnies!!!

That would be so fun having 10 rabbits living all togeather!


----------



## dootsmom (Mar 23, 2006)

I can see how this happens!!! After "Animal Companion" did an article on my Rescue, in
August, I was waking up in the morning and finding"strangers" in my front yard (enclosed for the rabbits). Iwent from having 26 rabbits to 49, in less than a 2 week
period!! Even found a Mom with 3 kits, one morning......nobox, no bedding...they just dropped them in a pen. The kitsdid not survive. Fortunately, adoptions were good during thenext 2 months so, most of them went to new homes within a short periodof time.


----------



## m.e. (Jun 1, 2006)

**UPDATE**

There is a new book of bunny photographs being sold to benefit theGreatRabbit Rescue in Reno, where over 1,200 of those bunnies weretaken in by the Best Friend's Animal Sanctuary. Right now, the biggestgoal for this no-kill shelter is to raise enough money to have themajority of the adoptable rabbits spayed and neutered for their newhomes.

Other rescues to benefit from the sales of this book include3bunnies.org andtherabbithaven.org.

The book is called "For the Love of Buns" and you can find out moreabout it here:http://www.lulu.com/content/311033


----------

